# First Release Gone Wrong -- Dangers of Releasing Again



## defurrum (Dec 3, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I am in a big dilemma and would very much appreciate all the insight I can get.

On June 14th, my husband and I found a squab on our street window ledge. We took her in, fed her for the first few days until she learned how to eat by herself, and kept her for another week, to make sure she could feed herself properly and so that she could strengthen her wings.

The first two times we tried to release her on to an adjacent roof where other pigeons feed, she just wouldn't go... On the third day (June 25th), she finally leaped out of the window on to the roof to join the other pigeons and eventually flew way by herself.

On the next morning, she came back to the roof and was being followed by a cooing pigeon (that's why I thing she is a girl -- am I correct?). But then she eventually flew down to our backyard and was caught by one of our cats. A near tragedy... Luckily, we got the cat to let go of her and she flew to a nearby branch, where (luckily again) my husband was able to get to her.

She was injured bellow her left wing and on her back, and we took her a vet. The x-ray showed nothing was broken, so she was just prescribed antibiotics and also anti-inflammatory for the obvious pain she was in. As the treatment evolved, the infection was contained but not eliminated, and she developed two big lumps of solid pus above and under her left wing, which prevented her from flying at all. With no other option in sight, the lumps were surgically removed 3 weeks ago and she completed all the medication a week ago. 

I didn't believe it would really happen, but she is now capable of flying again (at least short distances anyway - being kept inside, it's hard to tell if she has full flight capacity).

And now comes the big question: what are the real dangers of her being released again?

1. Over these last weeks, she has bonded more with me (she tries to follow me, pecks me gently on my fingers and loves to be stroked behind her neck and under her ears). Will she readily trust other humans too, or even fly on to them (as she does to me)? Or is she irrevocably human-dependent?

2. She will definitely come back to the roof. Do you think she has learned her lesson and will not fly down to our backyard, even if she sees me?

3. Is there any way to test her real flight capacity indoors?

I imagine the risks of releasing her again are high and really do not want to do it, but I'm now running out of options. Except for the first week, she has been in a room temporarily "loaned" by my parents and now that the treatment is over and they see she "can" fly, they understandably want the room back. I would happily keep her (it's impossible not to create strong bonds with such a sweet and gentle bird), but we have cats AND dogs, and no more rooms available. I have been trying to find someone to adopt her that would have time for her and give her the chance to fly around inside, but have not had any luck yet (it would be easier to find a solution if she were not able to fly at all).

Please share your knowledgeable opinions. Are the dangers of releasing her again really that high?

Thank you!
Ana


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi Ana. Well, first off, THANK YOU for you and your husband's willingness to see the little pigeon thru all of her medical necessities....many folks wouldn't bother. So...Kudos !

OK, next...did you read the threads here regarding "Soft Release " ?

This concept is VERY, VERY important.

To me it does not sound like she is human bonded and incapable of being released. It sounds like...you folks skipped a few important steps 

A fledgling absolutely needs to go thru some sort of gradual soft release regimen over the period of several, several days in order for her/him to have a decent chance of segueing into a feral flock. People often do not realize this and figure, as long as it can fly and looks strong, it's OK to just let 'er go. Also, realistically a feral fledgling can't make it out there before 7 weeks old...so it could be she's not that old yet.

Now, here's what happened: although the bird looked big and strong enough, she had no concept of how to forage nor any familiarity with the local flocks. So, to them, she was an interloper. And, for her, she probably didn't understand flock behavior. My guess is, that heavily cooing adult wasn't trying to get a date, he/she was bullying your fledgling. Also, she didn't now how to spook, how to flee with the flock....didn't understand the concept of danger beyond what she is hardwired for. Thus, she was easily caught by a predator.

Soft Release...read up on it here. 

In short, what you need to do is...find a flock of ferals...bring your baby out in a cage and feed the ferals around the cage. Let her observe how they pick at the food on the ground. After a few days, she will start to mimic what they are doing. Then, while feeding...occasionally cough loudly or clap, to make the ferals spook and jump away or take off. After a few days, you will notice that she will also start to do this...when the flock spooks, she will try to 'fly' out of her cage (which of course she will not be able to do because it is locked/closed  )

Once she is doing all of that with regularity, then you have acclimated her for a release.

Now besides the release...YES...if you can allow her some free-flying time indoors, that's a GREAT thing to do...because it gets her strength up as well as her maneuvering abilities. She doesn't need tons of time...but definitely a few hours a day, here and there. What I often do with a fledgling is just leave them out of the cage when I am home (much to the chagrin of my parrots !). At first they won't even leave the room they are let out in...but within a few days they will start to fly into other rooms and satiate their curiousity. This is good. But, given your situation, even allowing her to fly in that one room for a few hours a day would be very beneficial.

Providing she is of age, this entire "program" can be done in a week's time, maybe 6 days. Keep in mind, she may WELL return to your roof regularly, as she knows you and knows you provide free lunch. But, she may well also just go off with the flocks.

Again, THANKS FOR SAVING HER LIFE AND BEING SUCH GREAT FOSTER-PARENTS !!!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I agree with the advise Jaye has given you and I understand the importance of knowing if she can really fly well enough to be relaeased.
This member is in Portugal too. Maybe the two of you can brainstorm.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/member.php?u=4664


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f23/to-release-or-not-to-release-10874.html


----------



## defurrum (Dec 3, 2008)

Thank you for all your comments and thank you so much for your thorough reply, Jaye.

Unfortunately the "soft release" method is not much of an option where we live (I'm afraid we would soon have the police/security called on us), so we tried to create an adapted version: we put her in a wired cage inside right by the window, so that she could easily see her surroundings and watch the other pigeons feed and come & go on the adjacent roof, right bellow her. But we didn't do it long enough, just for 3 or 4 days... A big mistake, I know (I read about "soft release" last year and forgot about the importance of the time factor).

It's good news to know that she is not that human bonded after all and thus releasable. But her flight ability still worries me. I forgot to mention that her left wing (where the injuries were) is still lower than the right wing. She has always been free to roam and fly around the room, but she know prefers to take short flights to get to a particular point. I know she can fly about 10 meters (33 feet) non-stop to the ground, but I'm not sure she could easily fly up or gain speed...

Here are some photos of her wings:


























Does anyone know if the lowered wing means she would be incapable of flying longer distances?

Also, some feathers above and bellow her left wing had to be plucked for the surgery and are still regrowing. Should we indeed release her, it's better to wait for her to have more of the plumage back, right?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

She needs to have regrown her feathers before you release her.


----------



## Glyn (Jun 29, 2009)

Keep Her , What Wrong With You lol she thinks that youll be in her life forever know as she is bonding with you it wouldnt be nice if she landed on a teenager you know the tagety in that


----------



## Tamara21 (Jun 24, 2009)

Hi there!I see that you have all sorts of help here and I know Chairus is weighing in so you are in good hands, but I wanted to share something with you.I rescued a Pigeon almost two months ago now and believe me my husband was not happy and still doesn't care for my beloved Petey (and yes that is how quick you can hooked on these little guys)...we didn't have room, we have two dogs and one is just waiting for Petey to make the wrong move but I have kept him anyways.We found an inexpensive cage on Craigslist (a big one) and Petey is either in the living room or the bedroom (it rolls so that is good) and he can see us and be with us sort of...when the dogs are out or I am home I let Petey out and just watch everyone and it works.I have even ordered the diaper to see if he can get used to it and be out even more.What I am trying to say is that I am just a newbie but it sounds like that pigeon is used to you and if you have it in your heart to do everything you have done, what's the harm in keeping him (you have really spent some money already and from here on out they aren't that expensive-surprising)...just my thoughts...but really my heart goes out to you and I thank you for taking care of one of the small but great creatures of the world!


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Well, you left out some important information there last time.

If the wing isn't close to 100%, then I am not sure she is releasable. I know you have spent a lot of money on her, but I am wondering if a final x-ray can determine the extent of the healing of the wing. There may be something going on in there which really makes her incapable of full, uninhibited flight.

Regarding the soft release...there's only one correct way to do it. A baby observing a flock from afar or even closer up without her being in the middle of things, on the ground at the exact same level as the flock...is not going to yield the results you want.

If you do the soft release, bring her to a park or plaza or something where ferals feed on the ground. She has to be right up close to the flock for things to 'sink in'.

But again...if her flight is compromised....she becomes less of a candidate for returning to a feral life...and perhaps trying to find her a pigeon loft/dovecote/aviary situation is a better alternative.....


----------



## Tamara21 (Jun 24, 2009)

Jaye...that is great info on the soft release...I will have to copy that for future if I am ever in need...I had no idea!!!


----------



## myrpalom (Aug 12, 2004)

defurrum said:


> I have been trying to find someone to adopt her that would have time for her and give her the chance to fly around inside, but have not had any luck yet
> Thank you!
> Ana


Hello Ana
Where in Portugal are you?
I am in Spain, Southern Catalunya. I could post on animal forums to arrange transport. Never did it, don't know if i will have responses 
But we can try...
Or maybe by paying a "camionero"... truck driver. There are real friendly guys among them, not all Spanish people are animal haters.

Your pigeon-if it is a she- could live with my lonely male pigeon Wee, read his story here:
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f5/i-thoughr-it-could-not-hapen-to-me-36590.html

or it could be taken to my friend Pilar's aviary-if it is a he.
Pilar already offered a life time home to a Spanish feral through our forum:
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f20/injured-pigeon-34653-2.html
(pictures at the bottom of the page)

Let me know what you think.
Myriam


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Is this forum a great place, or what....!!!??!!


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Tamara21 said:


> Jaye...that is great info on the soft release...I will have to copy that for future if I am ever in need...I had no idea!!!


You are welcome....lots of info here on that.

...hey...you changed your avatar !


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

myrpalom said:


> Hello Ana
> Where in Portugal are you?
> I am in Spain, Southern Catalunya. I could post on animal forums to arrange transport. Never did it, don't know if i will have responses
> But we can try...
> ...


Myriam...that's a wonderful idea.


----------



## penname (Jul 28, 2008)

myrpalom said:


> Hello Ana
> Where in Portugal are you?
> I am in Spain, Southern Catalunya. I could post on animal forums to arrange transport. Never did it, don't know if i will have responses
> But we can try...
> ...


I agree, great idea!
Myriam helped me a lot when I first joined here, she really goes out of her way to help  

Just read Wee's story, what a story! Can't being to imagine how you felt when he was lost. Thank God you found him!


----------



## defurrum (Dec 3, 2008)

Myriam, your words almost brought me to tears. Thank you so much for your generous offer! The vet is also trying to help us find a nice home and I'm supposed to call her back on Monday. But I'm not really that optimistic, so your words were like water in the desert for me. Again, thank you. On Monday I will get back to you on that. 

And now some fresh news: I suspect our pigeon may well be a boy after all. I thought he was still too young for that (he only had 3 or 4 yellow feathers when we found him, so I assume he is not even 3 months old), but I believe he exhibited some mating behavior today. While I was holding him, he cooed a little and gently pecked my hand, so I stroke him on the head with the other hand. Then he eventually raised his feathers on the chest area, lowered himself and stood still. After a few seconds, he stood lightly up, dropped his tail and balanced over my hand. I guess this means he's probably a boy, right?


----------



## Tamara21 (Jun 24, 2009)

Jaye said:


> You are welcome....lots of info here on that.
> 
> ...hey...you changed your avatar !


Yes I did change my Avatar...I am going to change it again when I download my recent pictures of Petey....I love this place so much info...it really helps us newly hatched Pigeon owners!!! LOL


----------

